# starfox 2 already dumped, and it sucks.



## seam (Sep 29, 2017)

If you havent played starfox2 on the upcoming snes mini, nows your chance to play the versions of starfox2 for it as its already all over the net. Its nearly indentical to the same rom thats been online for 18 years or however long now. So before you completely waste 80$ on this piece of plastic with an emulator inside, just to play starfox2, you might wanna check out the rom first. Just my advice to anyone whos buying the mini JUST for starfox2. It woulda been cool if it were significantly different, but thats not the case. Cool.


----------



## Lumince (Sep 29, 2017)

What did you expect from Nintendo?.... I expect it to be an snes. I didnt expect them ti add much to the games... It's your own damn fault for buying an $80 emulator in a snes shell for one game 
You could also play the other 20 games it comes with  Then it's not a waste.


----------



## Flame (Sep 29, 2017)

*news just in*

that was some great news reporting from you @seam in the user submitted news section on how the SNES mini is shit


----------



## Tigran (Sep 29, 2017)

seam said:


> If you havent played starfox2 on the upcoming snes mini, nows your chance to play the versions of starfox2 for it as its already all over the net. Its nearly indentical to the same rom thats been online for 18 years or however long now. So before you completely waste 80$ on this piece of plastic with an emulator inside, just to play starfox2, you might wanna check out the rom first. Just my advice to anyone whos buying the mini JUST for starfox2. It woulda been cool if it were significantly different, but thats not the case. Cool.




"Whaaah whaaah whaah. I'm an entitled asshole!"
Seriously, grow the hell up.


----------



## seam (Sep 29, 2017)

youre welcome.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tigran said:


> "Whaaah whaaah whaah. I'm an entitled asshole!"
> Seriously, grow the hell up.



Yes, I'm the one that should grow up. Brilliant.


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 29, 2017)

Translation "I'm an entitled pirate. You should be too and not support Nintendo!"
Anyways, most people that wanted just Star fox 2 were just going to play it through an emulator. I, however, wanted one because I haven't gotten to play a lot of the games on the SNES so this was a great opportunity to play them legitimately as possible without actually buying all the games and a SNES. Plus most people are going to buy this out of nostalgia also. 

And you gave zero reasoning to why it sucks. I though it was pretty good Imo from the few minutes I've gotten to play, my complaints would be framerate and the dogfights against the separate star wolf members being meh. But other than that, I'm extremely impressed by what they were able to pull off on that kinda hardware. It still boggles my mind.


----------



## Tigran (Sep 29, 2017)

seam said:


> youre welcome.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Yes.. yes you are. The fricken rom was released BEFORE the SNES classic came out last night.

Yet you make a huge post whining and acting like an entitled git. 

If you didn't want to buy it.. Don't fucking buy it. But other people may have wanted to hack it.. Or just have one. Point is it was none of your damned business so stop being a entitled ass.


----------



## Lumince (Sep 29, 2017)

I'll buy yours off of you since you think its just a piece of plastic... whatever you paid plus shipping 
That way you didnt spend a dime on it 
@seam


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 29, 2017)

seam said:


> Its nearly indentical to the same rom thats been online for 18 years or however long now.


C'mon, at least be honest: you knew this in advance.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 29, 2017)

Same reaction when they released Earthbound Beginning. Well, it was even more disappointing.
They took the prototype ROM, changed a single byte in the header, and sold it on the eShop.

But hey, that was kinda expected.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Sep 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Same reaction when they released Earthbound Beginning. Well, it was even more disappointing.
> They took the prototype ROM, changed a single byte in the header, and sold it on the eShop.
> 
> But hey, that was kinda expected.


So was this. It's Nintendo, after all, and the people who actually created the game had no idea this was happening.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2017)

The controls suck so hard but well that’s all bad I can say about i. 

But I didn’t buy it because of star fox 2 .. I did not like the first one anyway. But earthbound and Mario games rock xD


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 29, 2017)

I worry about you OP. It's common knowledge that the Starfox 2 beta was nearly completed. It's also to be expected that they'd change a little in game and tweak some settings to call it a final release. I seriously don't know what you're expecting here. You paid $80 for one game?... Or did you just pirate and assume your opinion applies to everyone?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 29, 2017)

Honestly, it was just marketing for nintendo to get people to want it more. If it was just a $8 on virtual console, it would probably just made less money than  the snes classic. But people didn't buy snes classic for one game, they bought for various reasons.

Quality emulation legally by nintendo
Retro resurrection (Nostalgia)
Probably the box art and as collectors items
comes with rewind feature and 2 controllers to play with friends and family with ease and in HD no less.
Is not like is a rushed cash grab, is some quality to it even though is just a bunch of games from the past. People actually like this stuff and don't always rush to new things cause of stuff like "It has unreleased star fox 2 and can't wait for the mods for my snes classic"

People have different reasons, you can share yours but don't assume others as is just causing more negativity upon discussion. I'm sure it will be on Switch VC (maybe even wii u or 3ds) for people who didn't wanna spend $80 for the snes classic, but enjoy the little emulation box as a whole than just for one game. Is probably like people who go to humble bundle to buy a single game for a lower price and then disregard the other games in the bundle. O_O


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 29, 2017)

To be fair, the SNES mini is basically the only way to play the game legally. I personally want to know what the hacking scene will be like behind this system or if it will just be part of the NES mini hacking scene.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 30, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Translation "I'm an entitled pirate. You should be too and not support Nintendo!"


----------



## PPlays (Oct 5, 2017)

Did you play through the whole thing?


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Oct 5, 2017)

Did you honestly think they would do anything to it? No, they simply took the same old rom and used it to reel in cash.


----------



## migles (Oct 5, 2017)

Biff627 said:


> You could also play the other 20 games it comes with  Then it's not a waste.


it's still a waste, 80 bucks for only 20 games....
nintendo could not be stupid and release the entire library in it, it would be selling like cupcakes..


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 6, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


>



tl;dw: "WAHHHHH!"


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm surprised this isn't in the EOF.



OrGoN3 said:


> So was this. It's Nintendo, after all, and the people who actually created the game had no idea this was happening.



The developers were probably never gonna release it otherwise.  Heck, most of the ROMs used in Nintendo's emulators are ROMs you can find online XD


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 6, 2017)

What kind of moron would buy the SNES mini just for SF2?
I imagine a grand total of 1% or less of people doing that.


----------



## choupette (Oct 6, 2017)

seam said:


> If you havent played starfox2 on the upcoming snes mini, nows your chance to play the versions of starfox2 for it as its already all over the net. Its nearly indentical to the same rom thats been online for 18 years or however long now. So before you completely waste 80$ on this piece of plastic with an emulator inside, just to play starfox2, you might wanna check out the rom first. Just my advice to anyone whos buying the mini JUST for starfox2. It woulda been cool if it were significantly different, but thats not the case. Cool.



Yes, as stated from the first poster, it's a nostalgy machine, and let me tell you that : I was chatting with a friend who bought it (I didn't even know it) we're both 40, and man, he told me he thought it was a stupid buy as he thought he wasn't gonna play it ... he just finished secret of mana a week later ^^

this console has little value to people who didn't own one back then. I can honestly say that the super nintendo is my favourite console no other console will ever surpass it for me. I had to own a snes mini (as I still have to own two sfc and en eur snes ^^')


----------



## naddel81 (Oct 6, 2017)

made myself some retropies using pi zero for 10bucks a good year ago before big N started the hype.
including snes controllers and cables it was like 25 bucks for the whole set to emulate everything up to PSX/N64 where the pi zero is too underpowered for emulation.
but everything older runs like a charm. I couldn't care less for star fox (2).


----------



## choupette (Oct 6, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> made myself some retropies using pi zero for 10bucks a good year ago before big N started the hype.
> including snes controllers and cables it was like 25 bucks for the whole set to emulate everything up to PSX/N64 where the pi zero is too underpowered for emulation.
> but everything older runs like a charm. I couldn't care less for star fox (2).



Are you sure they didn't give you $25 to take one rasp zero + 2 snes controllers ?


----------



## naddel81 (Oct 6, 2017)

choupette said:


> Are you sure they didn't give you $25 to take one rasp zero + 2 snes controllers ?


no, I am quite sure, because I put the parts together and programmed the pi zero. easy as pie.


----------



## choupette (Oct 6, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> no, I am quite sure, because I put the parts together and programmed the pi zero. easy as pie.



I don't mean to be rude on top of sarcastic, but you didn't programmed anything you merely installed something on a sd card ^^

but hey, I still think pi zero + case + sd + two controllers for $25 is a steal. litterally.


----------



## naddel81 (Oct 6, 2017)

choupette said:


> I don't mean to be rude on top of sarcastic, but you didn't programmed anything you merely installed something on a sd card ^^
> 
> but hey, I still think pi zero + case + sd + two controllers for $25 is a steal. litterally.



"didn't programmed", "litterally"?

I don't want to be rude, but your english sounds like it was as cheap as my retropie.

and yes, I had to program a lot of it. "it" being custom OC, controller-setups for each emulator. retroarch GUI was customized and scraped manually... and therefore you have to fiddle around with the basic instructions which I would call programming.
please don't go defining what you think is programming. I couldn't care less.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

The Double Laser and the charged Homing laser were Life saver in the Beta Version. 
Seriously, what where they thinking when they took them away? You can collect the double laser if you are lucky.
Good Luck defeating the Star Wolf Team on Hard mode without it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

It is what it is, the fact we have a completed version at all is a miracle.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

True. Those additions make the release bittersweet though.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 6, 2017)

i just want hackable so i can play more games... TMNT IV hell yeah. i was thinking about buying for star fox games and kirby... but i took an ARWING to the knee. shame there's no way to play mutil  player games with 3 or 4 players. but them's the breaks


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

DJPlace said:


> i just want hackable so i can play more games... TMNT IV hell yeah. i was thinking about buying for star fox games and kirby... but i took an ARWING to the knee. shame there's no way to play mutil  player games with 3 or 4 players. but them's the breaks


I´m sure it is only a matter of time before the Snes mini is hacked open.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 6, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> I´m sure it is only a matter of time before the Snes mini is hacked open.



i think i saw someone post an image of TMNT IV title screen have to find it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

DJPlace said:


> i think i saw someone post an image of TMNT IV title screen have to find it.


Lol. Take a look here. He said he needs a week for the hack.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 6, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> Lol. Take a look here. He said he needs a week for the hack.



no rush... i don't have it yet... also not sure if i can find it where i'm living at...


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> Lol. Take a look here. He said he needs a week for the hack.



His most recent Tweet said today or tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> His most recent Tweet said today or tomorrow.


Right. That was an older post.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> Right. That was an older post.



Either way, it's looking good


----------



## choupette (Oct 6, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> "didn't programmed", "litterally"?
> 
> I don't want to be rude, but your english sounds like it was as cheap as my retropie.
> 
> ...



english isn't my first language as you have cleverly noticed ^^ as for programming, I sincerely doubt you had to program anything. changing some confs isn't programming. you can 'call it' programming, and even brag about it : that doesn't mean it is. Come on, anybody can type "emulator raspberry pi distribution" on google, I can feel you're happy about your success in that matter, that doesn't make you a super hero, the real credits goes to the people who "programmed" the os / emulators / frontends you're using. I won't be replying to you anymore : I wish you a good time in your dream where you program raspberries, emulators, whatever, the same dream where you can buy a rasp + box + two controllers for $25.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 6, 2017)

i speak english and i don't type good so it sucks to be me.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 6, 2017)

honestly though this is like complaining that the Christmas presents you sneakily saw as a kid didn't turn into something better before christmas arrived, the beta was supposidly about 80% complete, and some talented devs fixed up some broken features,  squished some bugs, removed the debug features and translated the game.......thats pretty much the last 20% needed to get a final game.

this version is just the same as the beta but polished by Nintendo rather than the community....but the community had already done a good job on the polishing anyway


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

A 3D SNES game was never going to hold up in 2017. The frame rate is horrible. The main reason it was included was it's exclusivity. It's the game that was never released and all we had up until now was an incomplete beta ROM floating around online.


----------



## naddel81 (Oct 7, 2017)

choupette said:


> english isn't my first language as you have cleverly noticed ^^ as for programming, I sincerely doubt you had to program anything. changing some confs isn't programming. you can 'call it' programming, and even brag about it : that doesn't mean it is. Come on, anybody can type "emulator raspberry pi distribution" on google, I can feel you're happy about your success in that matter, that doesn't make you a super hero, the real credits goes to the people who "programmed" the os / emulators / frontends you're using. I won't be replying to you anymore : I wish you a good time in your dream where you program raspberries, emulators, whatever, the same dream where you can buy a rasp + box + two controllers for $25.



ahh... now I get what you are angry about. it is your jealousy. just to make one thing clear: I was never bragging about my "programming" skills, nor about the fact that I have five(!) pi zeros that I bought for 9 bucks each. then got them a $1,80 case, got the a mini-hdmi and usb cable for 1,50 dollars and two snes retro controller that work surprisingly well (3 dollars each). with 8gb sd combined that is even under 25 dollar a pop to be exact.
two of them were gifted and one is my daily driver. the rest is waiting in the dust for someone to play with it. not a big deal if you can handle aliexpress. I like the GUI and the flexibility better than nintendo's "solution". the extra plus is being able to play gameboy (advance) and sega on the same device. to be honest: the price is not really that unbelievable. deal with it. nintendo is making huge profit if anyone can re-build their device and outperform it (easily) in functionality for 25 bucks.




choupette said:


> I won't be replying to you anymore


I bet you will! (at least with a second account to be anonymous and not break your own promise of being unable to hold in, lol!)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 7, 2017)

You can call the game shit all you want, but that doesn't change that this is the completed master ROM that would have been put to cartridge back in 1996 had the game been released back then.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Oct 8, 2017)

Seems like immature whining excuses to not buy a SNES Mini pegging it on Star Fox 2 and it somehow sucking.  Quite frankly it doesn't, it's actually quite good if you play it off the normal difficulty as it's easy otherwise and doesn't even do the whole game.  Sure it's a lower FPS game, it's a damned FX title from 1996.  It is a lie calling it the same game out for over 15 years, that's bs.  Highly similar definitely, but what we had was an advanced beta that some fans cleaned up and translated best they could while cleaning up some beta code and a FPS counter.  This is the master, the only way for now if not ever(knowing some Nintendo stupidity) of the game.  But Star Fox 2 aside, look at the other 20 games, nothing much to laugh about there.  Given VC games are $8 a pop (or greedily $10 on Earthbound) for SNES games you'll need to just care about 1/2 the games in there to pay for it getting the hardware at no cost.  It's a solid little system, really solid choice of easily licensed usable games without hangups, and you get a master of a lost game due to bad decisions back in the mid 90s by Nintendo as a perk.


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 8, 2017)

Git gud scrub.


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 8, 2017)

I mean, I can understand nostalgia and all, but the feeling of seeing it again ends at some point
and having does NOT fill that hole, It will be there for ever, due to the fact that in the majority of
cases, the cause of the nostalgic feeling is not by the console itself, it's just a piece of hardware. It's
by the memories of your childhood with it. And let's accept it, 80$ and 20 games will NOT revive your
childhood, it's just a part of growing up.

You'd get about the same experience by getting Snes9x and a SNES USB controller.
And I know ''Hey David but Snes9x isn't the same as a real SNES'' but you might as well be buying some
medium tier headphones.


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 8, 2017)

As someone who has an SNES flashcart, an actual SNES, and is planning to put together a Retropie with a Pi Zero...

I bought the SNES Classic because it looks good, plays well (has good controllers), and is seriously easy to mod.  Plus it was a chance to replay Earthbound without worrying about battery life and the like.  And the HDMI out makes everything pretty.  I can bring the SNES Classic with me (easier to explain when taking a flight) than a retropie (Pi Cart) with all the cables and junk.  (Plus Earthbound, Super Mario RPG and Kirby Super Star are definitely worth the price tag.)

I never liked the Starfox franchise.  Love the idea, but the game(s) are just terrible in my opinion.  (I don't do well with flight simulators/dogfighting..).  StarFox2 is kind of amazing that they achieved that on a SNES back in the day.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 8, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> nintendo is making huge profit if anyone can re-build their device and outperform it (easily) in functionality for 25 bucks


And that's paying retail for all the parts. Nintendo had theirs sourced way way cheaper, I guarantee it.


----------



## naddel81 (Oct 8, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> And that's paying retail for all the parts. Nintendo had theirs sourced way way cheaper, I guarantee it.


full ack! everyone can re-build the same functionality nowadays in a better GUI for way under 25 bucks. I am wondering if nintendo even pays more than 10 for the components (incl. R&D). yes, they pay a small amount of royal fees to the license holders for their third party titles, but I would assume there is a huge profit margin in selling those "limited" mini classics.


----------



## Potato Paste (Oct 9, 2017)

Please post a full review and compare it to the other games in the series plz


----------



## VmprHntrD (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't think someone re-writing yet another full review of the game would do any good with so many out there.

That said though, the best way to try and compare it is fairly simple.  Take the mechanics of the original and also Starfox 64 and place the handling of your flight or walker mode right in the middle of the two and that's about it control and attack wise.  Attach that to the new solar system live map so you can pick and choose what to strike at which is the most priority first to avoid 100% damage of your home world.  Throw in the fact that everything is played out essentially in N64's 'all range mode' even in the tight indoor confines best meant for a walker.  The game will throw dogfights 1on1 with you kind of like some of those popups in the N64 game and they play fairly well.

Key though is that the game comes off boring or too easy if you play on Normal which really is a mislabeled EASY.  As you go down the list of difficulties the game starts to actually shine as intended.  You'll get more incoming attacks (ships/missiles) more battleships, more conquered planets to take back and so on.  On the worst of it you get the introduction of the virus that takes over the planetary defense weapon so you'll need to handle that too or it will clusterbomb you right into a Game Over at point blank range.  Other than that and finding pepper coins (amount increases based on difficulty) to get awarded a cool hidden base with powerups and a retained homing shot, there's not much different going on between SF1 and SF64.  Much like SF1 the bosses and cores on bases/ships are pretty cut and dry easy, though less variety even as you don't have so much of those crazy SF1 bosses, and Andross isn't handled much different than the first either.

If you like SF1, but liked the walker mode and all range mode of the n64, along with the newly live map with immediate death possible if you can't keep on top of it, then you should enjoy it, and if that sounds dumb then probably not.


----------

